# Compressor reset?



## shovelshort (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone know where the compressor reset switch is on a Lennox Value Series 10ACB36-11P air conditioning unit?

Here is what happened.  I was outside and noticed (heard) the fan locked up on my unit.  Not sure how long, but I don't think for very long.  I shut down and took off the top.  After turning everything back on, fan would not run.  However, after getting it started with a finger, the fan would run.  Compressor however, would not kick on and the obvious, no cool air in house.  Everytime I restarted unit, I had to physically restart the fan by hand.  

A buddy that does some HVAC work says the fan capacitor probably went bad and the compressor got hot, and the high pressure switch activated turning the unit off as a safety feature.  

I plan on replacing the capacitor, but I can't find the switch on the compressor that he is speaking of.  

The unit and freon levels where checked in the Spring by a paid service.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shovelshort (Jun 20, 2007)

Replaced the capacitor, connected everything according to diagram on inside of panel, and everything kicked on.  The wiring connected to the terminals on the plastic box are black to black and orange to red.  However, the fan is blowing air up and out.  Not as I remember.  The power/ground wires for fan don't seem as I remember either so I switched those and fan is now blowing down into unit (only after a kickstart with my finger).

Which direction should the fan be blowing?  Is this thing wired backwards to begin with?  Is my fan motor bad?  How do I oil it and with what?  Things don't make sense since this thing has been running fine for 7 years.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Shovelshort:
There isn't a reset on the compressor; the hi-pressure switch is usually located outside the compressor and automatically resets within 5 to 10 minutes after the system shuts down. The pressure equalizes throughout the system when it is not running.
The fan is another problem. It may be seizing up or have a short in the start winding. In either case a new motor is the only cure. It was wise to try the capacitor first because it is far cheaper (there is a way to check a capacitor quickly and easily).
The motor is usually sealed and can't be oiled. It should blow up which draws air through the condenser coil picking up the heat and blowing it up and away from the unit.
Glenn


----------

